# How do you make curved furniture and doors?



## dub warrior2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a 1967 Vw Kombi that I am restoring and I will be looking to complete the interior myself.
While looking for inspiration I found this - 










This guy has made some beautiful interiors, but I dont want to pay his prices and want the saitisfaction of doing it myself.

So how does he bend wood like this?
I can see that he has made a carcass and then attached the skin to it but what would you recommed for the skin, veneer or thin ply?

Some more pics - 










I dont want to copy his work exactly, but would like to know the secrets to creating beautiful stuff like this.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are likely hollow core forms with a thin skin and a veneer laid over it. Make the forms out of plywood. Cut them to the shape you want and make a grid out of the curves and additional straight pc. Then glue a skin on it then the veneer on that. A vacuum bag would be a good thing to have.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd use Kerfkore.

http://www.kerfkore.com/

Piece of cake!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

But doesn't it just make you want to learn coopering?:laughing:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Thin layers of kerfed wood formed/glued over a jig, with a final laminate layer.


----------



## dub warrior2 (Feb 25, 2010)

What sort of thickness does the laminate come in and how flexable is it?
Sorry but I've never used it before


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

veneer is available in various thicknesses but is thin respectively no matter how you slice it (unintentional pun). Someone with more experience with veneer will surely chime in with better specifics.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I did mean to say veneer for the final layer, the other layers are laminated. Comes in a variety of sizes, from 3/4 for banding to full sheets, with or without adhesive, lots of wood species. It is usually 1/32 or so in thickness.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

*Wood bending*

*Here is a very simple and easy way to bend solid wood*

http://www.flutedbeams.com/


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree with Ash123, we use flexboard, http://www.kerfkore.com/


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

My Grandfather is turning over in his grave!


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2010)

But can Kerfkore be edge banded? I don't see how it can be done.


----------

